# Racking my brain---help



## mhcpc (Feb 10, 2010)

I am auditing a chart where the physian is unable to get a full review of systems because the patient has dementia.  I think I read that I can give him credit for a comprehensive since he says in his note, "unable to complete because of patient's dementia" but I can't find it in writing anywhere.  Can anyone help?

He also documents in the record that the rest of the history is obtained from the patient's spouse.

Thanks for your help!

Michele R. Hayes, CPC, CPMA, CEMC, CGIC


----------



## LLovett (Feb 10, 2010)

*Depends on your carrier*

WPSMedicare says no, you don't get a comphrensive in this situation. You only get credit for what you actually have.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## wpsmith4967 (Feb 10, 2010)

It does depend on your carrier rules but the statement is in the documentation guidelines.


----------



## mhcpc (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks


----------

